# Rats eye is popping out



## bonercrave

Hi everyone. I have posted in here a couple times before with some questions, as I'm a new rat owner, and want to thank everyone for their responses; I hadn't gotten a chance to reply lately but I'm very grateful. 

However, one of my rats is having a problem. One of my rats eyes is bulging out a lot. It's not temporarily bulging in and out from bruxing, but just his left eye has been consistently just popped out a lot since yesterday. I have no idea what could be causing this and I am worried about him. 
He doesn't seem to be in any pain and is scampering and hopping around on my bed with his brother as usual and has a big appetite. I worried that the eye might be blind from whatever problem he is having but it appears he can still see out of that side and is able to close his eyelids over it.
My biggest problem right now is that I have no money to take him to the vet if it is something serious. It's not because I don't want to or that I'm one of those people who thinks it isn't worth paying for a rat to see a vet. I was unexpectedly unemployed for a little over a month and recently started working a few days ago, so until I get my first paycheck in 2 weeks, I will have under $50 in my bank account, which will have to go to groceries. 
Does anyone know why is eye is bulging out and if there is anything I can do to help him? I'm really worried about him.


----------



## Macabri

I don't have any clue what the eye-popping could mean. 

However, I would suggest that people always have one credit card on hand. I am a firm believer in only paying for what you can afford, and I hate to put things on a credit card, but life happens. It's always good to have a backup plan, and I'm sure a rat's health is worth a bit of interest on a vet bill.


----------



## mamarat

Can you post a pic? How old is your rattie?


----------



## cjshrader

This is bad news, but generally when the eye is bulging out it can mean there is a brain tumor pushing the eye out. If the rat can not get veterinary treatment, I don't know what other options you have to help it.


----------



## Forensic

A bulging eye on only one side of the head can indicate many things. Glaucoma, tumors, abscesses, corneal abrasion...

Check www.ratguide.com, they have pictures for some.

The ratties likely needs to see a vet soon.


----------



## mamarat

It could also be trauma to the eye. Only a vet could tell you. I had a girl with a scratch and the vet gave me an antibiotic ointment.


----------



## bonercrave

cjshrader said:


> This is bad news, but generally when the eye is bulging out it can mean there is a brain tumor pushing the eye out. If the rat can not get veterinary treatment, I don't know what other options you have to help it.


He is a young rat, though; I got him about 2 months ago and he isn't yet full grown. Do rats that young get tumors?


----------



## bonercrave

Forensic said:


> A bulging eye on only one side of the head can indicate many things. Glaucoma, tumors, abscesses, corneal abrasion...
> 
> Check www.ratguide.com, they have pictures for some.


Thanks...I checked out the pictures on rat guide and this page, of a rat with SDA looks pretty much exactly like Nathaniel's eye.


----------



## Forensic

bonercrave said:


> cjshrader said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is bad news, but generally when the eye is bulging out it can mean there is a brain tumor pushing the eye out. If the rat can not get veterinary treatment, I don't know what other options you have to help it.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a young rat, though; I got him about 2 months ago and he isn't yet full grown. Do rats that young get tumors?
Click to expand...

They can if they are genetically disposed to them. 

If you think it's SDA, please read up on it and call the vet. SDA is nasty, but I've not dealt with it yet *knocks wood*


----------



## A1APassion

before you think the worse maybe it could be irritation from bedding 

maybe scratch to the cornea from one of the cage mates

I have a naked that has eye trouble all the time but it is nature of the beast since she doesn't have eyelashes to protect her eyes from bedding or scratches from the other rats. (my girls have quarrels quite often, two are debating as to just who the dominant actually is)


It could be something minor but I agree that if you are not capable of figuring it out on your own you will need to get to a vet that knows about rats... not all vets know how to treat rats

In the meantime, keep an eye on it... use some plain water & a soft cloth to wipe away any crusties that might be present & if you don't see an improvement or if things get worse... get to a vet ASAP


----------



## mamarat

You could also try Polysporin ear and eye drops. Just a few drops in the eye.


----------



## Warriya

Hi my rats eye seems like it is about to burst. WHAT DO I DO???


----------

